# Frame your own photos...?



## Artograph (Aug 16, 2007)

Has anyone done this??  Do you have your own equipment?? 

I'm interested in purchasing some equipment (a little further down the road), but I'm trying to do a little research now.  Not only would Ilike to frame some of my own photos, but my mother is a water-colour artist and could use someone "reasonably priced" to do her framing as well!!!  LOL!  Who knows, if I get any good I could get a little business going down the road??? 

Sooooo..... 

How do I know what equipment I'll need??

How will I learn what I need to know, to do professional framing??  Any reputable courses out there??

Any idea on the cost???

(I'll be joining my local "camera club" in September....I hope to get more info then!!!

Thanks!!!!!!    

(Hmm...did I post this in the right place..?)


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I haven't done it, but I would like to give it a try some day.  I think the wood 'frame' part would be fairly easy if you are going to buy the pieces.  It's just a matter of cutting them to length and fastening them together.  (at least that's how I think it would be).

I've often heard that a harder part is cutting your own matte boards.  You can buy the matte board at a craft store, and you can can buy a spacial 'matte cutter' there as well.  I've heard that it's easy to mess it up and that it takes practice (and some wasted boards) before you get good at it.

Joining a camera club sounds like a good idea, you might also see if any craft stores are holding classes.  There should be some good info on the internet, but it's probably  much better to learn with a 'hands on' approach.


----------



## bellacat (Aug 16, 2007)

there is a market out there for custom frames and its something i know you can market to professional photographer who have clients in the market for custom frames. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Seefutlung (Aug 16, 2007)

I mat my photos and usually purchase ready made frames.  I have also purchased frames pieces and assembled my own frames.  I haven't frabricated frames.  People who have seen my final produce are very impressed with what I can do from home ... they are professional looking in every respect.

Gary


----------



## Seefutlung (Aug 16, 2007)

Man, this place won't let me edit my post ...  anyway

Pre-assembled frames for a 16"x20" run in the neighborhood of about $20-$30 each.  Mat board runs about $11 bucks for a 40"x32" sheet that will cover four 16"x20", a good Logan Mat board cutter is about $120.  Aaron Brothers quoted me something like $60 per frame. 

If I were to look at framing as a biz, I'd hook up with a sheet metal guy and design custom stuff, a glazer for the trick glass and a cabinet shop for wood.

Gary


----------



## D-50 (Sep 21, 2007)

I know this is an older post but I just found it.  I build my own frames from scratch meaning I buy raw lumber, plain it, cut it to what ever size I need assemble it, finish it, cut my glass or plexiglass,cut my mattes and backing.  I can build matted frames of any size for a tenth of the cost,  type of wood, and type of matte.  If anyone wants a custom frame build send me a message with your requirements and Ill let you know the cost, I live near Boston MA so sorry overseas people the shipping would kill the savings, if your close though you could stop by or I will send it to you.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 21, 2007)

cutting the matte board is a bit challenging at the beginning but there are special "knives" to do this. just search e-bay for this or any shop with paper and things to school and things for artists. It is much more cheaper to cut your own matte boards than buy ones


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been framing my own stuff after my second trip to the frame shop and spent several hundred dollars for just a few images.  I bought a Fletcher mat cutter for about $160, I get my mat boards from Hobby Lobby 32x40 for about $6, 16x20" glass for about $6 (already had glass cutter from stain glass hobby) and order frames from Americanframe.com for a small fee.  

I now frame my own stuff for about $10 for an 8x10 image framed as an 11x14.


----------



## SYKES3 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a Logan.  I don't use the stops though.  I usually undercut the corners and float a razor blade in to match the bevel and finish the corner.  I also cut the second or bottom mat while attached to the already cut top mat.  

If you buy your mat board at a craft store, it will be much more expensive then if you were to get it from Dick Blick on line.  Big savings.  32 X 40 $5.12.  Crescent Board.  I buy 50 at a time.  I cut large double mats.  

I have bought a chop saw and am attempting to make my own frames too.  So continue with this discussion.  It will help us all.  SYKES3


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 21, 2007)

Our local framer just went out of business, claiming the prices of equipment and materials has increased, while the price the customer wants to pay has decreased. When the economy is down, people don't have as much disposable income to pay for luxury items, and we artists suffer because of it.


----------



## D-50 (Sep 21, 2007)

to buildyour own frames you do not need to be an accomplished wood worker heres what you need;

small table - saw $100 or less if used
Miter saw -for the purpose of frame making you can get a used one for $100
right angle clamp $5
Glass cutter $8
If using plexiglass ( I reccommend this itsmuch easier than using glass) you'll need a jigsaw you can get one that will cut plexiglass for cheap $100 to $150)

If buying raw lumber you'll need a planer $300 less if bought used

Go to craigslist and I bet you scan find all this equiptment for under $500

That may seem like a lot but consider the fact that you'll bew building custom frames to whatever size you need for mere dollars.  A matte cutter will run you $100 and you need this do not try to cut a matte freehand, you need the running bars to keep it straight.  

After making 10 frames you'll have paid everything off. 

If anyone has questions as to how to actually cut/plane/select lumber I can give a description of that as well.


I have no idea what people are talkning about that mattes are hard to cut, with a matte cutter it is unbelievably easy to cut perfect mattes.  Seriously a 8 year old could do it.  Freehand is another story.


----------



## Mesoam (Sep 21, 2007)

TAG SALES!!! I would say a good 60% of my frames come from yard sales, i always look for ones that are a bit crappy that i can restore. If they come with matting even better (it can be painted too!), i tried cutting my own matting and pretty much failed miserably. Lots of craft stores sell pre cut mat board and the good ones will even cut it to your dimensions. Glass is also easy to source (hardware stores, e/t/c)


----------



## SYKES3 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion that if I want to be in a gallery, I need like frames and mats.  A cohesive collection.  Even subject matter is best if cohesive.

I have collected a lot of unlike frames and it was impossible to get a collection of pictures that all looked good together.  

It is easy to cut mats...once you learn how.  I've only just gotten good at neat, clean cut corners.  

I tend to go in spurts as to subject matter and/or style.  Each number of a specific style gets a similar frame mat combo.  That set will hang together.  It also creates the possibility of your client buying in sets.  More sales!  

Any advice on making frames would be greatly appreciated, I'm not new at it but any tricks that you know would help.  SYKES3


----------



## RacePhoto (Sep 21, 2007)

Well if you want "rustic" looking frames, I know a friend who makes picnic tables and fences for people, out of palate lumber. You can usually find them free, drive through any industrial area, and ask. You can even find stacks of them with a FREE sign on them. Since you already have a plainer you take off the old surface and they are pretty interesting.

A router with a table, which can also be found at garage sales, or a dado blade for your table saw, and you're in business making your own custom frames from recycled wood.

Some are oak, some are totally useless junk wood. You can find a good supply of the better wood, if you search. Then you have to cut down the pieces to remove the splits and cracks.

Did I mention, FREE?


----------



## SYKES3 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have everything except the plainer.  I've got my eye on one though.  Thanks for the tip about the palettes.  I didn't know some were made out of oak.

Free is good!  SYKES3


----------



## kundalini (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a good friend that is a framer. Can't speak for her, but if you contact me, I will put you in touch with her.  Perhaps she can give you some advice.


----------



## doenoe (Sep 22, 2007)

this is a very good thread. I was thinking about making my own frames and matte and this is all very helpfull. Will keep an eye on this thread


----------



## SYKES3 (Sep 22, 2007)

Doesn't anyone else mat and frame their own photos?  I guess since most prints are fairly small, say 8 X 10, it is fairly cheap to buy them.  My frames are all rather large and can cost about 300. to have a framer do....soooo I have to do it myself.  

What size frames do you use?

Johnboy, it only took me one trip to the framers.  SYKES3


----------



## nealjpage (Sep 22, 2007)

I've been framing my stuff for a while and was buying pre-made 11 x 14 frames from Michaels any time they had a sale.  It came with a matte that reduced it down to 8 x10, too.  Usually about $10 on sale.  Now I've gotten posters and such that are larger sized, and have started printing square enlargements from my Rollei, so those are harder to find pre-made frames.  I buy matte board and frame kits, mount the picture on the front of the matte board, and frame it that way.  It doesn't look as good as a cut matte, but it's close enough for me.  I am looking for a matte cutter on ePay, though, so we'll see what happens..


----------

